# Yet another Merry X-mas thread (but it's OK, it's from NS ;)



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a good one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

you never told us you were a siameese twin 

merry christmas everyone!

and that was a great christmas message


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

damn, why'd you have to save your message as a .mpg? i wanted to put in on my mp3 player but it won't play on it! so, i decided to record my own christmas message, but i can only save it as a .WAV which i aint allowed to upload! well i mentioned sheep and cows, that's all you need to know...........

and attached are pictures me in the hat/scarf combo my aunt got me


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Lanc, it suits you really 

Good message NS. Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too.


----------



## trackend (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy Christmas Mr Mrs Skim all the best for the new year 
Trackend Nursey


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> damn, why'd you have to save your message as a .mpg? i wanted to put in on my mp3 player but it won't play on it! so, i decided to record my own christmas message, but i can only save it as a .WAV which i aint allowed to upload!


Lanc, just try converting your message to an .mpg or .mp3 yourself. It should be just a matter of changing the file extension from .wav to .mpg or .mp3. Give it a shot.

Great pics by the way. Very colourful. 

You too Lee. Merry Christmas to you and the misses.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

wow, didn;t know it was that easy 

merry christmas all!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone, and Happy Hanukkah, which begins tonight at sundown. I wish you all the best and hope you get what you wish for. My wife heard your message too and sends along her wishes. I don't have any pictures of the 4 of us together yet, she just came home yesterday. It was a bit of a rough night last night, so I will spare you my warmed over death picture and share this one instead. Jacob holding his baby sister for the very first time. He has been really good through this so far! Here are 2 of my proudest achievements.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

great stuff, he looks very happy! congratulations again and have a very happy hanukkah.........


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Lanc. We have managed to salvage Hanukkah after all. We were going to do it last weekend early because of the baby and most of the family got that bloody cold that has been going around. 

So now my wife's uncle and cousins are bored today (sometimes it's tough being Jewish on Christmas) and decided to cook a Hanukkah feast to being over for us, them and my in-laws. Yay!

So in about 6 hours we will have brisket, latkes and kugel! Then we can light the candles and have a proper Hanukkah for Jacob and Kayleigh. I hope all of you are having or have had a great Christmas and/or first night of Hanukkah. Best wishes from our home to yours.


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 25, 2005)

yes indeed have a wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2005)

HO HO HO............

24 hours of A Christmas Story is the greatest....

A Very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to All...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

lanc you gotta zip audio files before you upload em here...
Merry Christmas! Cant remember much of it mind you


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 25, 2005)

Should be fixed to allow mp3 file uploads. Give it a try.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2005)

OK, here we go....

New song from Clutch called What Would a Wookie Do...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2005)

Oops, thats a .wma file... DOH!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

if that was supposed to show me that you can upload .wma files les, i know you can  mine's a .wav............

i'll try to zip it later, but for now i'm about to go to the fox hunt!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2005)

Aren't they banned?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Aren't they banned?


In theory, but there are still about 300 going on today around the country.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4559454.stm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

pack hunting with hounds is outlawed, however there are other forms of hunting that are still legal with hounds, drag hunting for example, there are so many holes in the hunting act, it's hard to actually convict people, it's perfectly legal for riders to dress up and take their pack through a town for example, then, as was the case today, they took the hounds up onto the moor for some exercise, if an animal were to attack them isn't it only reasonable for the dog to kill it in self defence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

and here's the lanc's belated christmas message, recorded yesterday..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

And a very Happy Holidays to u too Lanc (and the sheep)...


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 26, 2005)

Merry christmas, folk's 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And a very Happy Holidays to u too Lanc (and the sheep)...


Yep. (and the cows too)...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Heres a new twist to an older idea... Same music as last clip, but the lights in this one... Pretty damn cool...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the wish, lanc. 
I coulda used that slurry pit this morning. Not pretty.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Dear God Almighty, I think Im gonna be sick...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, it was pretty putrid alright. 'Nuff said.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the holiday wishes Lanc. Did you guys have the calf yet?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Hope everyones Christmas was a enjoyable as mine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah she calfed christmas afternoon!

and good god les! i'd hate to life by that!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

what no candles Adler on the Baum ? man wish we had a digi. am going to be sending some greetings via pics later, belated obviously.

great pics guys and especially to see your sweeties along side

E ♫


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

i wanna say i wish i had a sweetie but i just know les'd be waiting in the shadows with a sheep joke


----------



## Crippen (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice thread Skimmy, cant get into your voice message but lovely pic (thanks for trying to open it for me Lancs). 

Lancs sooo cute in your hat and thanks for the mention hun and Happy Christmas straight back at cha.

No pics from me yet maybe New Years (ho ho ho). Whos starting the New Years thread ( if I have any trouble posting pic Les Im just sending them to you to sort out Im blooming useless).

Evan lovely pic... two beauts there.
Happy Christmas one and ALL.
Anyone get anything rather gorgious off santa?


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

actually not much which is a good thing...........did get a spot of cash which is benefical to getting my two-wheeler overhauled.

The Mrs. and I bought a cow for a familie we support over in the eastern islands. sometimes giving can be a real treat ......... 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2005)

Heres a pic of my wife Meg just prior to going over to our best freinds house for Christmas Dinner....

For Christmas Eve, we had Rock Lobster Tails, Crab Claws and loads of fresh Shrimp...

Also included 2 shots of the Tables, first one is Breakfast spread at my house, second one is Dinner spread at Sandra's house...

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE... HERES LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR...


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2005)

ok Dan ENOUGH ! geez Käthe and I are coming over next Christmas, make sure you have the same on hand at the friends ....... I'm drooling.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Erich said:


> what no candles Adler on the Baum ? man wish we had a digi. am going to be sending some greetings via pics later, belated obviously.
> 
> great pics guys and especially to see your sweeties along side
> 
> E ♫



Oh there are lights on the tree, but unfortunatly they did not come out to well with the light when I took the pic, unfortunatly all the ones with the lights off came out too blurry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

seafood for christmas? that wouldn't seem right for me.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

We had prawns for starters this year...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually Lanc we have Seafood on Christmas Eve.... 

I cooked a huge Christmas Breakfast for our whole crew of friends, which this year totaled 10 people.... I cooked up Omlets to order and Belgian Waffles, along with all the fixings....

Then, for Christmas Dinner, we had Ham and Prime Rib with all the trimmings...

Oh, and yea, enough alchohol to drown Hackensack New Jersey...


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

Could you make me lunch


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

Anytime Space, just gotta foot the airfare to get to Mississippi....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

That was a pretty impressive looking pile of grub there. 

I'd like to post a couple of so-so pics myself, but my internet connection has been the sh*ts over the last couple of days. It's really touch and go. Maybe later.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

touch and go? how'd you know my motto


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

That motto will get you in a sticky situtation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

i dunno, it's quite hard to get into a sticky situation


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Do you milk the opportunity, when it arises?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

no i always pull out as quickly as possible


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Ooo that could be messy, do you mop up afterwards?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

no i just toss it off to the side, the mop i mean :Wink:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

So you dont just stand there and hang out with your wang out, then


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

you really are running low on puns aren't you


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Alright, les's seafood is a tough act to follow so I won't bother. 
Instead, here are a couple of crap pics of the Skimmey tree on Christmas morning.


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Anytime Space, just gotta foot the airfare to get to Mississippi....



I'll see what I can do m8 

.......and hey, cool piccies NS 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

A belated Merry X-mas, m8.


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

And you m8 

Get anything good this year?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

The Band of Brothers DVD set. Santa still loves me. 

Oh, and of course love and family and all that.


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2005)

love and familie......yes ! had both sets of parents at the abode which is a real rarity. sadly with all of them in the mid 80's this could very well be the last time they may come to the house and are able to. My wifes folks look like crap.

great lights on the tree Skim !


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

Santa was in the Band of Brothers? Damn, I missed that episode  

Glad u had a good 'un.............and xmas as well


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope yours was all good too.


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

From Christmas Eve until Boxing Day (Yesterday).............I have mostly been a little worse for wear m8  I can't party like I use to  

...........but yeah, all in all it's been a good christmas so far 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent. I took it easy on Boxing Day too. A few more relatives dropped by, but that was it. I'm actually beginning to get sick of gingerbread though. 

Time to switch back to good ol' booze.


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 27, 2005)

We had a couple of friends come over yesterday (Any excuse to drink, a  ) and in the end we all decided to play _Spin the Bottle_................people of my age should be banned from doing so...........but it was great fun though


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

LMFAO, spin the bottle... Its been ages since I played that....

The tree looks good NS.... BTW, I failed to mention that out of the 10 Rock Lobster Tails I cooked, I ate 3 of them, and used the leftovers for the Omelets in the morning....

Goddamn they were good Omelets.... Ham, Green Peppers, Red Onion, American Cheese, Lobster, Shrimp and Crab.... Life in the early morning hours just doesnt get any better.....


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds great friend, of course if Meg loves the seafood as much as you and then .............. well you take it from there. Nothing gets better than that ! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish we had lobster this Christmas. The closest we had this time was some shrimp. Thats okay though I will do Alaskan King Crab legs this weekend.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, Les! That sure sounded like you were laying down some _serious_ chow for the holidays! My wife took one look at those pics and said that she knows where she wants to go for Christmas next year! That's really funny since we celebrate Hanukkah! But the definition of a Jewish holiday is "someone tried to kill us, we survived. Let's eat!"  So, any excuse to eat good food. 

Glad to see that the hurricane didn't dampen your holidays.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> But the definition of a Jewish holiday is "someone tried to kill us, we survived. Let's eat!"


Yep. Sounds like cause enough to celebrate to me.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

heh Yep. Any excuse to eat is good. Then after the eating is the organ recital

"Oy, my stomach"
"Oy, my liver"
etc


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey I just saw this thread now, so first of all thanks everybody for wishing me a merry christmas (they were good) and I hope you had also a very nice time.

Check out my pix in personal gallery about how do we celebrate Christmas and Hanukkah in the Czecho: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3440

no, without any difference for anyone: *A Very Sweet New Year 2006!*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2005)

Yea, my wife loves seafood just as much as me, and has a fetish for oysters... Whoo Hoo!!! Theres always room at my table for a couple more chairs evan...

Our best friend Sandy is Jewish, and she celebrates Christmas instead of Hanukkah... I call her "My Jewish Bitch" and tease her every year about her Jewish Christmas Tree...

But seeing how shes a professional Chef, the bitch can cook some unreal meals...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2005)

You have a real find there, Les. We Jews love to eat and when you find a Jewish theft, you are going to eat like a king, then go throw up so you can eat more!  My wife's cousin just finished culinary arts school to be a dessert chef. Three words; Oh...my...god!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > But the definition of a Jewish holiday is "someone tried to kill us, we survived. Let's eat!"
> ...



Yeap eat and then have sex!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

this needs no comment....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL but I bet you got a mental image!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

what is mental image?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

An image that is in your head (mind), I must say I had one...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

That was actually meant for a different thread, I thought I was posting in another one. Got side tracked.


----------

